# The start of a topknot and grooming questions!!



## Snowflake14 (Dec 28, 2014)

Snowflake is 8 months old and her groomer cut her hair into bangs. :frusty: They are slooooowly growing out. 

I've decided to grow her hair long and do sanitary trims on my own. 
Any tips for doing this? Are scissors or clippers best for that sensitive area?

Also, I don't know how to flip my photo!! :suspicious:


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't know how to flip a photo either. But the top knot appears to be looking good! 

I feel your pain about the bangs slowly growing out. At our first visit with a groomer, she trimmed around his eyes at 4 months old and they have been growing out ever so slowly. He has since returned to the groomer but she hasn't touched the bangs again because I let her know I wasn't happy with it. I'm not brave enough to attempt grooming Javi myself yet. Good luck and I hope you get some good advice. The only thing I could suggest is get the From Nose to Tail book from the Havanese Fanciers of Canada.


----------



## Snowflake14 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks civano! I love the From Nose to Tail book! I've learned a lot from it.


----------



## Savannah Kalista (Jul 1, 2015)

*Topknot grooming question.*

I have From Nose to Tail too and have read it at least 6 times. I'm not confident enough to do all the grooming...I trim her nails (would like to learn to use a grinder) and the groomer didn't trim her belly like I wanted so I bought a thinning scissor and did it myself (not perfectly).

I've had to change groomers because of a bad experience. (Unfortunately, the groomer we loved moved.) So now I'm traveling an hour to a Petsmart in another city. They have done a decent job but look at me like I'm crazy when I tell them not to cut the hair on her head and especially not to cut the hair by her eyes. I explain to them that I'm growing it out so I can do a top knot and that it should be less irritating if I grow the hair longer by her eyes. It does curl up toward her eyes but seems to be long enough now not to bother too much. I'm hoping when it gets a little longer that it will settle down even more.

Her hair is about 2 1/2 - 3 inches long now. I think it is about the limit. Wondering if anyone has a picture of a Havanese with longer hair on the head and shorter on the body and legs. Would this look okay? I can handle the extra grooming more in the summer than during the winter months.


----------



## Savannah Kalista (Jul 1, 2015)

Here's a recent picture, I think.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

She looks very cute!


----------



## Savannah Kalista (Jul 1, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Fixed your picture for you. What a cutie


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

The Pebbles look is super cute! He is such a cute dog!


----------



## MiasMomma (Jun 14, 2015)

Sweeeet!!


----------

